# Unstandardised Varieties (Stone and Blue Agouti)



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hope all you knowledgeable peeps can help! My two absolute favourite varieties are stone and blue agouti, is there a reason why these aren't standardised? What can people interested in the colours do to make them standardised? Or have they already been rejected for some reason? I've only seen pictures of blue agouti but it looks exactly like the rat colour Russian blue agouti, which is just beautiful.

Sarah x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Stone has been proposed and rejected I believe, not sure about blue agouti. Basically any proposed new variety must have fancier appeal and be significantly different from an already standardised variety. Then they must be exhibited in unstandardised classes and work towards a provisional standard - I think the quickest something could be standardised is 3 years although of course it could take much longer if there wasn't much support etc.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

blue agouti is disliked in the marked varieties as it apparently takes over.I was told never to breed from any brokens that produced blue agouti offspring.i don't know from a self mouse point of view though.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks! I've been thinking about have two lines so I'm going to start a blue agouti self line and hope it catches on  I'll have the BECs to show and who knows, maybe one day other people will like Blue Agouti selfs as much as I do and I'll be able to show them too.

Sarah x


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

can someone put a pic of blue agouti up here please?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

There's some on this page:

http://mus.ifokus.se/Forum/Read.aspx?MessageId=af178c81-b0b4-4417-8b92-62ab14818a21

but most of them are much too brown. I've seen bluer ones that look exactly my russian blue agouti rats, but I can't for the life of me find them on the internet again to link to. I have them saved on my computer, but I can't put them up here as they're not my pictures.

Sarah x


----------

